# Well, I got a fisheye lens.....



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Obviously.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Too cool.  I've never tried using a fisheye.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It is fun, but gimmicky. I've seen some nice interior photos of airplanes and cars with a fisheye, and I'm hoping to make some myself...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

